# Best Bob Dylan covers



## PeterN (Nov 29, 2018)

Thread for best Bob Dylan covers. By unfamous musicians also.

Will any cover out there beat this one?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## patrick76 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## PeterN (Nov 29, 2018)

@ Quasar Yea! That rocked! Heres one step further (one the rock scale). amazing, fuckin AMAZING guitarist.

@ patrick76 video aint open


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2018)

PeterN said:


> @ Quasar Yea! That rocked! Heres one step further (one the rock scale). amazing, fuckin AMAZING guitarist.
> 
> @ patrick76 video aint open



LOL. Yeah, when thinking of Dylan covers, Hendrix's _Watchtower _is clearly the first thing that comes to mind, so this is actually a cover of a cover! 

Though not the great Jimi Hendrix (no one is), these guys give a very fine performance.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 30, 2018)

Quasar said:


> LOL. Yeah, when thinking of Dylan covers, Hendrix's _Watchtower _is clearly the first thing that comes to mind, so this is actually a cover of a cover!
> 
> Though not the great Jimi Hendrix (no one is), these guys give a very fine performance.



Yea. Hendrix did that in the 60’s, and it must be one of best solos in the history of the electric guitar. Maybe he even smashed the guitar on top of it.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 8, 2018)

Serve Somebody


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 8, 2018)

Might not be everybody's cup of tea but I like this version of You Ain't Going Nowhere:


----------



## richard kurek (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## NekujaK (Dec 9, 2018)

If only Miley Cyrus did more like this...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## autopilot (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## autopilot (Dec 9, 2018)

And of course ...


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PeterN (Oct 20, 2020)

Had to search for Señor today, when thinking if Dylan would be able to explain what is going on with USA. Now the youtube search showed the cover version below. Shes gonna make it (Anana Kaye). What a great cover, did not get a tear in eyes for months, 500 subs now, heres a bet after 3 years theres 50.000 subs. Check this out.


----------



## MusicStudent (Oct 20, 2020)

Nothing shabby about this guys cover of
Simple Twist of Fate


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## NekujaK (Oct 20, 2020)

Not an especially innovative cover, but I can listen to Katie Melua sing anything, all day long...


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 20, 2020)

And actually, this is my favorite version of Blowin' In The Wind...


----------



## MusicStudent (Oct 20, 2020)

patrick76 said:


>



This guy is actually pretty HUGE in the circles he travels.


----------



## dcomdico (Oct 21, 2020)




----------

